# [RÉSEAU] Est-ce aussi sécuritaire?

## legabier

Ma configuration actuelle: 3 ordis. Un contient trois cartes réseau dont une branchée au modem. Les deux autres ordis sont branchés sur le premier qui fait office de routeur.

Quelqu'un me dit que je pourrais brancher les trois ordis sur un simple hub, et brancher le modem aussi dans ce hub et qu'un des ordis peut quand même être un firewall et faire du traffic shaping. Est-ce vrai et est-ce vraiment sécuritaire ça?

----------

## titoucha

Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de modifier ta configuration, deux choses à cela.

Un, tu as une configuration qui tourne et qui est sécurisée donc pourquoi la toucher.

Deux, la proposition que l'on te fait peut être réalisée, par contre elle est nettement plus difficile à configurer, car si tu te rates dans la configuration les deux machines qui ne font pas office de routeur risquent d'être vue sur le web et donc d'être compromise.

----------

## legabier

Il faut lire mes autres fils dans ce forum pour comprendre pourquoi je pose cette question  :Smile: 

Ma configuration actuelle fonctionne très bien (sauf le traffic shaping qui fonctionne quand ça lui chante, c'est une autre histoire) mais sur un vieux noyau. Avec le nouveau noyau, j'ai des problèmes de carte réseau. C'est qu'elles sont toutes d'une marque différente  :Smile:  Je n'ai plus le .config de mon ancien noyau... et je patauge  :Smile: 

Merci pour ta réponse!

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de répondre à un autre de tes fils pour le problème des modules.

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> Deux, la proposition que l'on te fait peut être réalisée, par contre elle est nettement plus difficile à configurer, car si tu te rates dans la configuration les deux machines qui ne font pas office de routeur risquent d'être vue sur le web et donc d'être compromise.

 

Si on lui propose une telle configuration c'est que son modem doit faire office de routeur (comme beaucoup de modems adsl actuels) et donc on ne verra pas les machines "directement" de l'extérieur, mais juste l'ip du modem non!?

----------

## legabier

C'est un modem câble, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de routeur d'intégré.

S'il y en a un, est-ce que gentoo recevrait l'IP du FAI quand même? (débutant par 24.)

----------

## montesq

 *legabier wrote:*   

> C'est un modem câble, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de routeur d'intégré.
> 
> S'il y en a un, est-ce que gentoo recevrait l'IP du FAI quand même? (débutant par 24.)

 

beuh... non si il reçoit l'ip du FAI c'est qu'il fait pas routeur (ou qu'il n'est pas activé). Mais alors je suis sceptique quant au fait que tu puisses brancher ton modem directement sur ton hub   :Shocked: 

Quelles adresses IP auraient alors tes ordis?

----------

## bobbix

Salut, je ne vois pas de soucis pour installer un switch entre tes stations et ton modem. Mais ceci pourrait ralentir légérement ton installation. Aussi, laisse tomber le hub et choisis bien un switch : au prix que ca coute actuellement, ce serait dommage.

Sinon, tu peux aussi acheter un routeur comme WRT54G de Linksys (qui remplacerait ta station firewall/routeur). Tu dois pouvoir en trouver pour environ 40 et là, ca fonctionne parfaitement, et t'as le WiFi en plus.

Bobbix

----------

## titoucha

+1 En plus tu as quatre entrées eth sur le routeur.

----------

## montesq

 *bobbix wrote:*   

> Salut, je ne vois pas de soucis pour installer un switch entre tes stations et ton modem. Mais ceci pourrait ralentir légérement ton installation.

 

Si! a priori il faut que le modem fasse routeur (ce qui n'est pas le cas) pour partager une connexion, voir : http://www.developpez.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-54791.html.

Conclusion, soit tu restes comme tu es actuellement : ça marche, pourquoi se compliquer la vie et dépenser de l'argent...

Soit tu achètes un routeur (après tout si tu as envie de dépenser de l'argent).

----------

## kwenspc

 *montesq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soit tu achètes un routeur (après tout si tu as envie de dépenser de l'argent).

 

Un petit routeur dédié consomme beaucoup beaucoup moins d'energie qu'un pc dédié. Il faut aussi prendre ça en compte  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *montesq wrote:*   

>  *bobbix wrote:*   Salut, je ne vois pas de soucis pour installer un switch entre tes stations et ton modem. Mais ceci pourrait ralentir légérement ton installation. 
> 
> Si! a priori il faut que le modem fasse routeur (ce qui n'est pas le cas) pour partager une connexion, voir : http://www.developpez.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-54791.html.
> 
> 

 

Pas obligatoirement, cela va dépendre de ton fournisseur d'accès certains permettent plusieurs connections simultanées qui se partagent la bande passante, dans mon cas mon FAI me laisse cinq connections.

----------

## Ey

Et puis tu peux parfaitement mélanger le PPPoE et le réseau local sur le même réseau physique donc je ne vois pas trop le problème de toute façon.

Pour la question sur le fait que ça soit sécuritaire ou pas, les PCs sur le LAN ne seront pas plus accessibles directement depuis internet qu'avec l'autre configuration. Tout dépendra encore une fois de ta configuration sur le routeur. Par contre cette configuration sera un peut plus tordue mais bon c'est pas la mort non plus.

----------

## titoucha

Attention il parle à la base d'une configuration sans routeur, un modem , un hub et les trois PC connectés directement dessus et dans ce cas les trois machines suivant leurs configurations sont facilement visible depuis le web.

----------

## bobbix

Quand je parlais de perte de bande passante, c'est évidemment minime. J'entendais par là que la station "de routage" n'aura plus qu'un lien pour le net et la connexion avec les deux PCs. Avant elle avait un lien pour chaque. Donc, lors des situations de charges maximum, l'installation avec un switch sera plus lente.

Si l'installation actuelle fonctionne, je considère donc que le modem gère le PPPoE, et donc, un routeur gèrant ce protocole suffit. Pour la sécurité, tant qu'on ne met pas tout dans la DMZ, ces boitiers sont très adaptés : il suffit de "natter" que les bons ports. Pour le prix, la consommation d'énergie est effectivement à prendre en compte : je pense que c'est rentabilisé en moins d'un an (à vérifier). Il ne faut pas non plus oublier le gain de place, qui peut être un critère de choix.

A mon avis, il faut conserver ton installation actuelle uniquement si tu as besoin très spécifique. Si tu veux juste faire un partage de connexion ou encore, rendre accessible ton serveur de l'extérieur, je te conseille vraiment l'achat d'un de ces boitiers.

Bobbix

----------

## Ey

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Attention il parle à la base d'une configuration sans routeur, un modem , un hub et les trois PC connectés directement dessus et dans ce cas les trois machines suivant leurs configurations sont facilement visible depuis le web.

 

Et moi quand je parles de routeur je parles d'un routeur : ie une machine qui route des paquets IP entre plusieurs réseau donc le PC connecté avec 2 interfaces actuellement et à l'avenir le point de sortie du tunnel PPP

----------

## titoucha

Je pensais que tu n'avais pas lu son premier message.   :Wink: 

----------

## legabier

Voilà, ce que j'ai c'est un simple hub, pas de switch ni de routeur sous la main.

La consommation d'énergie est si grande que ça pour un Pentium 2 (pas d'écran) comparativement à une switch?

----------

## kwenspc

 *legabier wrote:*   

> Voilà, ce que j'ai c'est un simple hub, pas de switch ni de routeur sous la main.
> 
> La consommation d'énergie est si grande que ça pour un Pentium 2 (pas d'écran) comparativement à une switch?

 

 :Laughing:  oui, ça ne souffre même pas la comparaison. Un switch/routeur en petit boitier (genre le linksys qu'on t'as proposés) ça consomme vraiment que dalle.

----------

## dapsaille

Salut à toi ...

 getnoo c'est bien ... mais www.ipcop.org c'est mieux pou un vrai routeur installé en 10 minutes , fonctionne sur un 486DX avec 8 mo de ram et 2 cartes réseaux ...

pluggues ton hub/switch sur la carte verte (lan) et amuse toi ^^

 c'est un très bon produit tu devrais aimer ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Salut à toi ...
> 
>  getnoo c'est bien ... mais www.ipcop.org c'est mieux pou un vrai routeur installé en 10 minutes , fonctionne sur un 486DX avec 8 mo de ram et 2 cartes réseaux ...
> 
> pluggues ton hub/switch sur la carte verte (lan) et amuse toi ^^
> ...

 

+1, ce type de distrib est souvent très bien faite. Par contre je peus comprendre l'interêt de vouloir se faire son propre routeur via gentoo (ou autre), pour vraiment apprendre les "dessous" du routing.

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Salut à toi ...
> 
>  getnoo c'est bien ... mais www.ipcop.org c'est mieux pou un vrai routeur installé en 10 minutes , fonctionne sur un 486DX avec 8 mo de ram et 2 cartes réseaux ...
> 
> pluggues ton hub/switch sur la carte verte (lan) et amuse toi ^^
> ...

 

 Ok mais bon l'un dans l'autre il est tout à fait possible de consulter les règles iptables sur IpCop :p

et puis pas de soucis de failles de sécurité diverses étant donné le peu d'outils dispo sur ce routeur ..

pour gentoo faudrais faire des updates à tour de bras continuellement et pis le 486dx il aurait fondu au premier emerge world -av   :Wink: 

----------

## legabier

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> getnoo c'est bien ... mais www.ipcop.org c'est mieux pou un vrai routeur installé en 10 minutes

 

On m'a souvent fait cette recommandation. Le problème (si c'en est un) c'est que cet ordi n'est pas qu'un routeur, je l'utilise pour plein d'autres choses: serveur web, mysql, je calcule tout le trafic des ordis et me fait des graphiques avec rrdtool accessible depuis le serveur web, etc...

Étant donné qu'un ordi consomme beaucoup d'électricité, est-ce que ça vaut réellement le coup un ordi seulement pour ipcop ou un bon routeur wifi ferait aussi bien l'affaire? Je veux dire, en plus d'agir comme routeur et firewall, est-ce que ipcop fait du traffic shaping, tien des graphiques du trafic des cartes, bref, le genre de truc qui ne se fait pas avec un routeur acheté en magasin?

----------

## dapsaille

WWW.IPCOP.ORG

 non mais   :Wink: 

----------

## legabier

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> WWW.IPCOP.ORG

 Encore plus lent que les forums de gentoo ce site!

Ça semble intéressant à première vu sauf que le traffic shaping a l'air plutôt simpliste...

----------

## PabOu

un problème que je vois ici c'est que le CABLE fournit une adresse IP, non pas par PPP, mais par DHCP.

Il est beaucoup plus fréquent d'avoir des clients dhcp sur un réseau local. Et donc le risque qu'un client prenne une IP publique directement (et soit donc directement accessible depuis le net) est bcp plus élevé que sur un réseau avec connexion ADSL. C'est une raison pour ne pas mettre le modem sur le même réseau que les clients. (moi même j'ai 2 switchs entre mon routeur et mon modem adsl.. mais un de ces switchs fait également modem mais je dois encore mettre les prises sur le câble que j'ai tiré.. et j'ai la flemme depuis 4 à 5 mois)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour aller dans le sens d'ipcop, j'avais aussi testé monowall et sa petite soeur, pfsense qui est plus modulable, toutes deux basé sur freebsd   :Wink: 

Mai le mieux c'est quand même une gentoo en firewall   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## legabier

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Mai le mieux c'est quand même une gentoo en firewall   

 

Et j'ai assez envie de garder cette configuration. Je laisse le temps aux sources 2.6.18 de sortir, je réessairai alors de recompiler mon noyau.

(Je faisais référence aux autres fils que j'ai démarrés)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504868.html d'où j'ai reçu des réponses

qui m'ont mené à ça: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504980.html puis à ce fil...

----------

## nico_calais

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   Salut à toi ...
> 
>  getnoo c'est bien ... mais www.ipcop.org c'est mieux pou un vrai routeur installé en 10 minutes , fonctionne sur un 486DX avec 8 mo de ram et 2 cartes réseaux ...
> 
> pluggues ton hub/switch sur la carte verte (lan) et amuse toi ^^
> ...

 

Si ton PC ne joue le rôle que de routeur, tu ne devrais pas avoir beaucoup de paquets à mettre à jour. Je pense que ton 486 peut tenir le choc   :Wink:  .

Sinon, j'ai regardé vite fait les différents posts. Comme ont dit certains, l'idéal ça serait d'avoir un routeur/modem, ce qui faciliterai la configuration de ton réseau, mais du coup, tu vas avoir un gros problème, va falloir trouver quelque chose à faire à ton 486   :Very Happy: 

Le WRT-54G de linksys est un bon choix. Tu peux y installer un firmware basé sur linux (openwrt et dd-wrt d'après mes souvenirs) et ces firmwares donnent plus de fonctions que le firmware d'origine. 

L'intérêt de cette config c'est que tu peux rajouter facilement une machine sur ton réseau que ce soit filaire ou en wifi.

Mais bon, je trouve que ta configuration d'origine est intéressante.

----------

## PabOu

Un 486 c'est quand même limite si on souhaite faire un truc un petit peu poussé.

J'avais un WinChip C6 (i586 + mmx) cadencé à 200mhz qui me servait de routeur, et bien depuis que je l'ai changé en PIII 800Mhz, je vois la différence: débit beaucoup plus stable et valeurs moyenne et en pointe plus élevées. La faute à quoi ? Je pense que c'est la faute au QoS et surtout l7filter.

----------

